# IPAD 2 ecran noir



## mikyone (4 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé un ipad 2 dans la poubelle de mon immeuble. Et oui certaines personnes n'ont aucun scrupules à jeter des appareils électroniques sans se poser la question sur un recyclage éventuelle. Toujours est il j'ai fait un test, l'écran est noire. En revanche quand je branche l'ipad sur mon mac avec le bouton veille + start, je vois le message m'indiquant que je peux upgrader le frameware ou faire un restore du system. Donc je me dis qu'il y'a peut être un moyen de le réparer. 
Donc ma question est la suivante comment je peux savoir si je dois changer le LCd + la vitre ou la vitre uniquement ? Y'a t'il un moyen de faire un diagnostique avant achat de ces composants surtout le lcd qui est assez couteux ? 
Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (4 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Pourquoi n'essayerais-tu pas de trouver un réparateur de produits Apple/électroniques autour de chez toi? Généralement, tu peux arriver à avoir des réparations pour vraiment pas cher dans ce genre de boutiques de quartier. De toute façon, mort pour mort, autant tenter le coup, non?
Je saurais pas exactement te dire pour combien tu pourrais en avoir mais si tu souhaites le sauver, va faire un devis, tu verras bien.


----------

